# Contract/Terms And Conditions for Bridal?



## assistedsuicide (May 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I don't usually do a terms and conditions for make-up clients, but I'm branching into bridal and wondered if anyone here uses a contract/terms and conditions form for their bridal clients and what it includes?
Thanks!


----------



## Ciara (May 28, 2008)

i'd also love to know!!!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 29, 2008)

I dont use one, but i have been shown examples/told what it should include.
off the top of my head....
1. conditions of deposit - whether it is retained (100% or lower) in case of a cancellation
2. Statement of services required (duh  including number of people -i.e bridesmaids, mother of the bride, etc etc) and the rates for each service
3. where the make-up app will take place (at the church? at the brides house?) and extras and their prices, such as false lashes
4. Statement of day, time, and duration. Does the bride want the MUA to leave once the make-up is finished, or stay around for touch-ups (at an hourly fee) and until what time?

there is probably other things, but thats all I can think of right now


----------



## palespider (Jun 10, 2008)

here is my rundown.
on the contract it must state exactly where the location is and what time i am to arrive and depart. 
Next is a list of services for who and what to do, pice and a comment area for any add on or twists to the usual service. 

I require a cash deposit of 20% of total service that will go towards amount due but will be forfit if cancled. Cash deposit is due on date of signature of the contract.   I also state any changes being made must require a new contract and i require CC information along with Drivers licnece # and photo copy of it as well.  Any add on of the day of the event is up to the artist if she want to comply and will be charged at serivce rate but must pay cash at moment of service.

Other terms posted on contract are the such that if artist fails to comply with his or her end, full refund including cash payment will be refuned. and also any pictures taken by artist or given to the artist are for portfoli and will be used for professinal purposes of skill and talent only and by signing below you release any ownership and claim to them.  

hope that helped


----------



## MACForME (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a contract. Here is some info from mine:

Definitions
1. “The Client” is the recipient of the make-over/ makeup service.
2. “The Client Company” is the Client/s.
3.“The Client Contract” means a contract between XXXX and the Client.
4. “The Fee” is the amount set out in the fee schedule published on the date the Services are.       
5. “The Services” means the make-over appointments arranged byXXXX for the 
             Make-up artist including consultation, removal and re-application of make-up for the Client(s).

TERMS OF AGREEMENT:

1.I, ______________________________, agree to employ XXXXXXXXXX to apply makeup for ______________ on ______________, _________________, 20__ at _______ AM/PM.
2.The client agrees to pay the deposit of $________ to XXXXX to reserve the time slot and or the date of the event stated above.
3.The client agrees that the makeup artist can refuse any service for health and safety reasons the day of the event state above, if a signature on the health and safety contract is obtained.
4.The client/s will be prepared with clean skin and will not be under the influence of alcohol or recreational medications. The makeup artist reserves the right to cancel the shoot or makeup application if he/she deems necessary.

It goes on to discuss, payment, cancellation, health safety, as well as the obligations of the client/s and myself. I also address any photos. Because contrary to many people beliefs, the photos are the property of the photographers, NOT the person in them. it is also instantly copyrighted.. Copyright is a form of protection, authorized by the United States Constitution, that gives photographers, artists, authors, musicians, choreographers and architects the exclusive right to use and reproduce their works. Essentially, all original works can be copyrighted. This includes photographs, art works, sculpture, writings, music and computer software. .


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 7, 2008)

EnKor has some great vids up on YouTube about his contract!


----------

